# Tort sweater



## wpk (Aug 19, 2010)

Found this at one of the funny image sites I browse. Stop me if you've seen this one before.


----------



## terryo (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm speechless! LOL


----------



## Angi (Aug 19, 2010)

That is so funny.


----------



## HarleyK (Aug 20, 2010)

LOL funny


----------



## Missy (Aug 20, 2010)

LOL


----------



## Fruitloops (Aug 20, 2010)

Lol I knit/crochet and always wanted to make one for Hagrid.


----------



## jensgotfaith (Aug 20, 2010)

Good grief!


----------



## movealongmosey (Aug 20, 2010)

Thats it! I'm making one right now!


----------



## moswen (Aug 20, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! that's going on my computer somewhere. awesome. i LOVE IT!


----------



## Candy (Aug 20, 2010)

That is very creative.


----------



## hali (Aug 20, 2010)

oh bless


----------



## Isa (Aug 21, 2010)

LOL so cute


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 21, 2010)

jensgotfaith said:


> Good grief!



My thought exactly!!


----------



## sara (Aug 26, 2010)

love it!!


----------



## laura808 (Sep 6, 2010)

hahaha ill have my mom make one for otis!!


----------



## Tracy Gould (Sep 6, 2010)

jensgotfaith said:


> Good grief!



thats what i think too! Can u imagine would the poor thing would be like if it when for a paddle in the water bowl it would either shrink or just get water logger and the poor think would feel like its doing weights


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre (Sep 6, 2010)

I am offended by this....How could you put this poor defenseless animal into this straitjacket? hahaha...I'm joking. Cute.


----------



## shmily1605 (Sep 6, 2010)

To to cute


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Sep 7, 2010)

I am just praying that Matt does not see this picture, he will force me to make one for Charlie!
-Bon


----------



## kfb (Sep 7, 2010)

Oh my gosh that is too cute! And I thought it was wierd when we dressed up our Sheepies!


----------



## Danielmarkwogh (Sep 9, 2010)

Wow Its really awesome funny looking sweater on your tortoise. Still I laughs to seen that image its really funny look. 
I never seen any photos of tortoise has to wear sweater, I just first time seen here.


----------



## wpk (Sep 10, 2010)

Danielmarkwogh said:


> Wow Its really awesome funny looking sweater on your tortoise. Still I laughs to seen that image its really funny look.
> I never seen any photos of tortoise has to wear sweater, I just first time seen here.



It's not my tortoise, just a funny picture I found on the internet and thought I'd share.


----------



## Skyler Nell (Sep 12, 2010)

Hahaha how funny!
because I just started telling people I was going to make donatello a turtle sweater  I love this!


----------

